# It's Alright To Fight... In Flight.



## Mullen (Apr 12, 2008)

I was walking around on the farm today to see what kind of photos I could come up with. I heard a hawk making... hawk noises and looked up to see a crow in pursuit of a chicken hawk. Unfortunately, this is the only photo that turned out decent.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 13, 2008)

Well spotted little "action scene" up there in the sky! I like it. Those crows know how to show even the much bigger birds the way! Mostly so when they're nesting and are defending their young.

Is this the frame right out of your camera? I believe the photo offers room for some cropping to get us closer. Maybe?


----------



## matt-l (Apr 13, 2008)

i misread your little story and put farm and  what seemed to be written as "cow" together, i was hopping for a cow chasing a hawk!

i've seen gulls attacking eagles...if i were him(or her), that'd be supper


----------



## Mullen (Apr 13, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Is this the frame right out of your camera? I believe the photo offers room for some cropping to get us closer. Maybe?


Yeah it's straight off the SD card. It's only a 6mp photo from a Powershot S3 IS, so there isn't a whole lot of cropping room. I did crop it a bit without loosing too much quality, though.








matt-l said:


> i misread your little story and put farm and  what seemed to be written as "cow" together, i was hopping for a cow chasing a hawk!


I suppose that would be little more interesting, wouldn't it?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, but this crop works fine! And isn't it at once so much more detailed? Shows how well you worked your focus.


----------

